# Rider Ericsson Engine



## RonGinger (Apr 12, 2009)

I have just finished a Rider Ericsson engine form the casting kit by Myers Model engines.

I bought this kit several years ago, before I retired. When I came home from Cabin Fever in January I decided it was time to build a model, so I dug out the kit and started. For the past 2 or 3 years it seems like all I have been doing is building and tinkering with CNC machines.

I did use my CNC mill on several of the parts, and I made all the hex bolts on my CNC lathe. I have since sold the lathe, and will start on another one when I get back form NAMES.

Here is a video of the first run. 

http://www.youtube.com/v/zMCFY1QFrSc&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0

I will be writing up a more detailed build article on my web page, and I'll have the engine at NAMES next week. plsntcov.8m.com


----------



## steamer (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks Great Ron!

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice build. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------

